# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Schneeberg-Breite Ries Sommer

## Tridente

Liebe Forumsgemeinde, nachdem die Skisaison am Schneeberg vorbei ist, keimt die Überlegung in mir, wie es wohl wäre, die Breite Ries mit dem Radl runterzufahrn...gibts dazu Erfahrungen?
Gruss Tridente

----------


## 1210

(sorry für offtopic)...suche ne gschmeidige wanderroute für sonntag in dieser gegend.
glaubst ist das nice da rauf? ..ausblick usw. 
wenns cool ist geh ich diese route vieleicht am sontag ab..dann kann ich die sagen obs mit bike was taugt.

----------


## Zap

Gabs nicht mal eine Winterbefahrung von georg und BoB? Kann mich da an Steigeiseneinsatz und zerlegtes-Radl-tragen erinnern...

Sommerbefahrung stell ich mir nicht so spannend vor, weil zumindest die ersten 100 hm sehr steil und felsig sind.

----------


## Tridente

Nandlgrat is schön, gute Einblicke in Breite Ries.
LG

----------


## Tridente

Keine Sommererfahrung....???
Wie siehts mit Befahrung des Fadenwegs aus? (D
stell ich mir absolut lässig vor, vom Gipfel bis runter nach Puchberg...
Hätt jemand Lust, mitzumachen?
Gruss

----------


## robertg202

Fadensteig kannst gut 2/3 komplett vergessen mitm Radl. Also das macht sicher keinen Spaß - außer man steht auf Radl-runter-tragen. 
Breite Riess kann ich mir jetzt noch weniger vorstellen - die ersten 100hm sind ja im Winter mit den Schiern schon nicht ganz ohne wenn die vereist sind. Da gibt es sicher bessere Wegerl die mehr Spaß machen...

----------


## Tridente

FadenWEG :-)

----------


## Tridente

FadenWEG :-)

----------


## Tridente

Noch niemand gefahren....?

----------


## druelli

Laut meiner Info ist auf und um den Schneeberg absolutes Radlverbot, welches auch scharf exekutiert wird. Auch in Tourenfahrerkreisen scheint der tabu zu sein.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Tridente

Ich war gestern. Versuche mich immer so zu verhalten, dass die natur nicht mehr schaden nimmt als wenn ich zu fuss oder mit den skiern oder mit dem seil raufgeh.

----------


## georg

Hat sich wohl erübrigt..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Breite Ries bin ich im Winter gefahren - im Sommer ist es sehr steinig und daher meiner Meinung nach nicht befahrbar bzw kein Spaß. Fadenweg auch schon gefahren.. ist halt umwelttechnisch problematisch, da oben die Vegetationsdecke sehr dünn und filigran ist. Da muß man sehr zurückhaltend fahren. Unten ist ein schöner Wanderweg bzw Megaforststrasse - das ist kein Problem.
Schneeberg wird von den Wanderern sehr vergewaltigt. Da die Fahrerei auch nicht unbedingt supi ist, würd ich den nicht unbedingt befahren. Ok.. einmal um es probiert zu haben aber das wars auch schon. Rax ist da ergiebiger aber auf Grund der Seilbahn noch schlimmer überlaufen und ruiniert.
edit: Beide Berge sind klarerweise geeignet zum Photoposen aber wirklich fahren ist in den Bikeparks sicher spaßiger. Außer man steht auf Trial bergab - da gäbe es einiges, aber ich bin aus oben genannten Gründen dagegen dass das gemacht wird da ich außer ein paar wenigen Leuten niemanden kenne der ohne den Boden zu ruinieren runterkommt.

----------


## BoB

https://www.downhill-board.com/30682...ght=schneeberg  :Wink:

----------


## Tridente

Check die Red Bull Playgrounds Location Schneeberggipfel Klosterwappen! win.gs/11KeFkg

----------

